# WHERE CAN I download QuickBasic 4.5 & its Library files?



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Lost them when computer crashed. Any ideas on wether or not I may need to reupload any .dll or similar files? Have vbRun 3,4,5,6 installed.

Using W98SE (Ver 4.10.2222A)


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

http://www.uv.tietgen.dk/staff/mlha/Download/DOS/#qbasic


----------

